# MTS or STS



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

I currently have the scs front three and pc12 plus sub. I'm thinking of buying the MTS or STS towers. My question is are the MTS towers that much better than the STS that I should spend the extra money? If that's the case then I would have to upgrade my center speaker to the mcs right? Can I use my scs center speaker as a surround if I upgrade to a mcs center.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

Also don't know if it matters but I use these primarily on movies, football, and my spurs.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Shoot SVS an email and see what their thoughts are on this....they respond pretty quick and after dealing with them for the past 7 years they have never...ever... tried to "over sell me".

Plus I'm curious to what they say on this subject.


But I will say that I did like the MTS better when I auditioned them. Plus in person they look awesome!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Personally I would go with the MTS, but Tufelhundin is correct in that shooting them an email with all of your questions will be quickly responded to as they have absolutely outstanding customer service.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Since I have both the STS-02's and a pair of the MBS-02's, I would go with the MTS. I will be posting a review of the MBS-02's soon. You will be happy with either, but these MBS's are definitely audiophile speakers worthy of high- end electronics. Dennis


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

Now I'm thinking of gettin the STS towers and buying the SSS surrounds and moving scs to surrounds also to make it 7.1 ahhh decisions decisions!!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The SSS are very nice indeed. I installed a pair recently and they sound phenomenal.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

batman said:


> I currently have the scs front three and pc12 plus sub. I'm thinking of buying the MTS or STS towers. My question is are the MTS towers that much better than the STS that I should spend the extra money? If that's the case then I would have to upgrade my center speaker to the mcs right? Can I use my scs center speaker as a surround if I upgrade to a mcs center.


i think the mts would be worth it but make sure to drive them with a dedicated high current amplifier like an emotiva xpa3 or yamaha p2500s


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Good catch Grant, definitely want to have the extra power for the 4 ohm impedance.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad I posted this I didn't know I would need an amplifier which I dnt mind buying just glad u guys pointed that out thought all I needed was my onkyo receiver. Pl keep the comments coming I emailed svs customer service and I'll update u guys on they say.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

Also anyone know if good wall mounts for the SCS and SSS speakers I know svs as some but I need 4 and I'm not looking to spend that much on mounts.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

batman said:


> Also anyone know if good wall mounts for the SCS and SSS speakers I know svs as some but I need 4 and I'm not looking to spend that much on mounts.


I ordered the STS towers and SSS surrounds but anyone know heavy duty wall mounts will fit these speakers?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

All you need to mount them is wall anchors and screws, as long as the anchors are rated above the weight of the speakers. Dennis


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Parts express has some cheap speaker mounts. They also have cheap speaker cable if you need it.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I noticed that you went with the STS-02. Did SVS guide you this way? I am just curious because I emailed them the same question as you, and they told me that the MTS-02 were just very superior, but that the STS-02 were just unbelievable for their price point. I am curious how the new SVS tweater in the MTS-02's stacks up. I remember svs was using that special tweeter in the MTS-01 as a huge selling point, and now I think it has been changed to an in house design. I wonder if they lost any performance from this switch. 

I would really love to see how these speakers stack up against others in their price range. I have read some pretty glowing reviews on the Sunfire ribbon speakers, and I wonder how the MTS-02 line would compare to them. I have read some great reviews on the Orion speakers, but who can afford them?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve been drooling over the MBS bookshelf speakers, but then I noticed the abysmal _82 dB_ efficiency rating. Wow, that would require - what, 4 times the power for the same SPL level as a more common 87-88 dB-efficiency speaker?

Those of you using these speakers, what are your experiences? Did you have to add an outboard amp to get the MBS speakers going?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eyleron (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been asking the same on AVSforum.

If they're not intended for movie dynamics, but rather critical listening, that's fine.

But that seems contrary to their roots.


----------

